# Looking for mud motor



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi I'm looking for a mud motor at least a 16hp let me know what you got call or text 801-721-7230


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Petersen Marine in Riverdale and Draper sell Mayhem Mud Motors.


----------

